# Okay, really?!



## Ether's Bane (Jul 9, 2011)

What's with the random army of trolls taking over the CC?


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 9, 2011)

It's fairly obvious that they're all the same person.
Hopefully one of the mods or admins log on soon.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think they're the same person. How the hell could they be?


----------



## Cosmo F (Jul 9, 2011)

cosmo bitchez


----------



## Black (Jul 9, 2011)

Nah I'm most deferential BLACK, then theres returnoftheking


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

See? Not the same person.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

And Black it's ReturnoftheKing... I think.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 9, 2011)

Well at least the problem is solve. All of them are banned.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

The King shall return...

Seriously...


----------



## TheReturnoftheRetunofking (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all I'm back


----------



## TheReturnoftheRetunofking (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't access my other account as an amatuer mod seems to have accidently clicked ban on my name instead of Mendatts. *rolls eyes*


----------



## nastypass (Jul 9, 2011)

[22:06] <Alvyren> oh christ cosmonauts again.

nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, WHAT THE FUCK! *reports*


----------



## Adriane (Jul 9, 2011)

Cosmonauts again. Nothing to see here, move along.

EDIT: Mersault stop reading my mind.


----------



## Eloi (Jul 9, 2011)

Phantom said:


> The King shall return...
> 
> Seriously...


You aren't them, are you?


----------



## TheReturnoftheRetunofking (Jul 9, 2011)

Effercon said:


> Oh, WHAT THE FUCK! *reports*


Please do not sweat this is a pokemon forum I am sure younger members and their parents do not want to see this. *reports*


----------

